# All nighter



## tominva

Any thoughts on this All Nighter stove?


http://norfolk.craigslist.org/hsh/2795515704.html


----------



## coaly

Pros;  Built like a Fisher.
Holding value more than other imitators.

Cons;
Baby Bear with an ugly ash fender.
2 inch legs so you can lay on the floor to load it.
(the ash tray is _on_ the floor)
How much air can really come out of those vents?
If you don't use a fan, the tubes burn out.
Welded seam up the back, when the UL was against welded firebox seams.......

If you remove the vent covers you can plumb it into your house! see below

To be blunt, looking over the ad, how can a stove owner be so uneducated to stove black a steel plate stove ? (makes a mess, it's for cast iron, forget painting it without extreme measures to get it off) for all the years they owned it, call the flue a *Flute*   :lol:  and not know *firebrick* is used to line the interior, not *"fire stones"*.   :ahhh:  And not be able to spell where you live. Those All Nighter owners are comical. 
It's certainly worth $100.
You asked.


----------



## tominva

I asked and you certainly told me. Great education in a short paragraph. And pics too. What a great web site.


----------



## webbie

Lots of info, including some new stuff uploaded today, on all nighter...

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/All_Nighter_Stove_Co./


----------



## coaly

Thanks for the new documents!  That explains the short legs; "Fits Almost Any Fireplace" but they add the curl to the top making it higher anyway. Go figure.  They do call the tray an "ash catcher", it is certainly deep. The "Wood Cool Touch Handle" was a good idea too. Bet they sold a ton of replacements! I notice quite a few for sale today missing the handle. At least a spring handle from a F                             well, you get the idea.  
Using the term "Easy spin" under the draft cap doesn't help my attitude with this guy. Was it to make people think it was the patented E-Z Spin damper, or a dig to get under Bob's skin? His dad Trademarked the name, so who knows? At least their second facility wasn't in Oregon.


----------



## Jason Hall

Man Coaly how many people have you turned against this site? I'm getting ready to go cry In my pillow because you don't like my all nighter HA HA. The stove I have was bought New by my Grandfather, and has been mine ever since he got to old to cut wood. I have burned this same All Nighter for a lot of years, at least 20 years. How many years did you burn a all nighter? I agree that All Nighter STOLE Bob Fisher's Idea. But, you know what, If they didn't someone else would have. I love my All Nighter, and have NEVER had the tubes burn out EVER If you dislike them so much, why don't you stay out of any thread that talks about them? It's not Rocket science that If you don't raise the top of the stove the smoke will come out the door when you open It. Someone else would have done the same thing eventually. If I read correctly In the story about Bob Fisher, he went around and got Idea's from other stove builder's before he built His right? How do you know he didn't BS everyone and copy some Hillbilly that built a stove just like the one you have In your home. Maybe you should burn one (all nighter), Instead of bad mouthing every single one you see. You have all the pic's saved, and your ready as soon as someone asks a question. Wow.

Oh yea, A Lot of Hot air come's out of those vents


----------



## coaly

I would hope giving detailed information about a stove wouldn't turn anyone away from this website. The Fisher thread with over 50,000 views has certainly helped more than I ever thought would find the information. If you feel anything I posted is incorrect, please let me know to correct it.

I bought my Fisher new, I am the Grandfather, and my Grandson cuts and splits the wood for me. He won't get it until I die.   

Yes, Bob looked over stoves for sale at the time before building one for himself. Because none suited him! They were all cast iron. He was a welder, and came up with the idea of steel plate. No one came up with that idea since the Franklin stove was invented in the 1700's. If you know of a steel plate stove before Bob's, you can rewrite history. History is corrected all the time, maybe someday it will be proved that he stole the idea. Until then, he has been credited with inventing the air tight stove.

Actually when I responded January 12, to the original poster asking for thoughts on the stove, I remembered seeing some All Nighter ads on Craigslist looking for Fisher stoves and accessories. I use websites that search by mileage away like you can search eBay, and went back to those sale ads. They are still current and for sale;
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/for/2775734464.html

http://appleton.craigslist.org/for/2739679689.html (the one with the butt crack showing has a metal spring handle?)

So no, I didn't have them saved and ready to pounce on anyone. It didn't take long to find a couple with problems like missing handles, or burned out tubes. Here's the reason this seller claims his tubes burned out;
*Needs Welder, had a friend weld some pads over blower vents cause after 40 yrs must have cracked... not a problem after all I never had or used a blower on the stove. *

So maybe that's why you've never had a problem with burned out tubes? You keep them cool running air through them. So here's a wood stove requiring electric to avoid damaging itself?

Here's why I'm not sure about trying one (other than it being against the Fisher Religion);

My installation is in the center of a large kitchen. New tile floor that I don't want to drill a hole through the floor to get a cord to it. Getting power to the stove becomes a trip factor. I'd be concerned about the low clearance as well. I have 24 ga. sheet metal over the sub-floor with cement board and tile. I use either a Goldilocks since January 1985, or a Mama Bear this year with bottom shield. The floor is cold under each of these models. Does the All Nighter have a shield on the bottom? A brick pad would be a trip factor with the stove in the middle of the room.
And finally, it would look funny with a set of $400 Bear Feet. Yes, a set sold for $400 on eBay this week, the highest selling set to date. Any accessories for All Nighters increasing in value that much? I have a set on every collector Fisher in my collection ! (that was correct for that year) Another reason I collect that brand.

Out of the 4 All Nighters on eBay right now, 50% need handles ! The spring handles for Fisher are still available. Same as Draft Caps. They are still being made. What is an All Nighter customer to do that needs a new handle? I have a lathe, maybe I should duplicate them and put them on eBay. I'll bet there is a good market for them. Do you have a picture of _your_ original handle?

Searching Craigslist, most are missing handles, some have makeshift springs added, very few (one or two within 300 miles of me) have the original wood. They don't say if they're ready to fall off.
Now show me a Fisher requiring a part they can't get. And I'll send them the part. Is there a source for All Nighter parts?

The seller of the first stove pictured below answered this question on the completed ebay auction;
"*Q:*  is it air tight, does it have a blower, heats how many sq. ft? thanx" 
"*A:*   It is air tighht. It has a place to mount a tiny insignificant blower..... "
This was the seller trying to sell the stove ! And he's a stove retailer ! 
I don't know who to believe.


----------



## Dune

Proof that you just can't please everybody.


----------



## Jason Hall

Dune said:
			
		

> Proof that you just can't please everybody.



If you are talking to me, I don't need to be pleased at all. I'm perfectly happy with what I have. I just don't see where the guy that started this thread needs to hear all the BS about It being a copy of a Fisher Did you see anything In the title that asked anything about a Fisher stove?? I don't think most people that burn wood would care If their Fisher had bear feet. I don't need bear feet to keep my house warm. Here's a picture of my original wood handle. I can get you a better picture In the day light! I won't clutter this guys thread anymore, but I must say All Nighter's are Very good stove's even If they are not a Fisher. They will never satisfy the Fisher lover's just because of the history behind them no matter what I say, but they work Sweet. And to some, thats all that matters I just started to use the blower this winter, so I still feel the rotten tube's are from water laying Inside the tube's.


----------



## VTrider

Oh this thread is too funny! Look what you started Tominva!

I've been heating my whole house from the basement with my Big Moe for the last 8 seasons, stove came with the house and has been it's main source of heat for the house since it was built 30 years ago.  The thing is an old school beast and has served me well, but it's finally retired - I will surely miss it.  I feel All Nighter made quality stoves and if you can still find one in sound condition for a good price then go for it.

EDIT:  Never used the Moe with a blower, air tubes are fine, but it did come with a spring handle! Hmmm?


----------



## coaly

I believe he meant even though it is a good stove, it couldn't please me.

Who mentioned it was a Fisher copy?

Man, for an All Nighter lover you use the F word a lot.  :coolsmile: 

Told you those All Nighter people were comical.


----------



## coaly

Tom's outta here. He wants a Baby Bear. With Feet !


----------



## fox9988

coaly said:
			
		

> Tom's outta here. He wants a Baby Bear. With Feet !


With $4oo feet,will it "fetch" its own fire wood? :vampire:  ;-P Couln't resist.That is a sharp lookin' stove.


----------



## coaly

Nope, they won't do that.

Here's an All Nighter caught in the morning getting it's own. That's how they loose their handles.
This is a rare photo of the rear end pucker as they pick it up.
With severe rectal damage, they need to be put down.


----------



## VTrider

coaly said:
			
		

> Tom's outta here. He wants a Baby Bear. With Feet !



Yeah, that sure is a nice looking stove! I wouldn't mind that sitting in my living room.

Hey, just to be fair...where are all the photos of the neglected, rusty Fishers sitting on the side of the road?  I'm guessing we won't see any due to the traumatic visual shock it may bring some members.  I'm sure their will be a response that Fisher owners 'take care' of their stoves or something to that sort?


----------



## Dune

ATC450R said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that you just can't please everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking to me, I don't need to be pleased at all. I'm perfectly happy with what I have. I just don't see where the guy that started this thread needs to hear all the BS about It being a copy of a Fisher Did you see anything In the title that asked anything about a Fisher stove?? I don't think most people that burn wood would care If their Fisher had bear feet. I don't need bear feet to keep my house warm. Here's a picture of my original wood handle. I can get you a better picture In the day light! I won't clutter this guys thread anymore, but I must say All Nighter's are Very good stove's even If they are not a Fisher. They will never satisfy the Fisher lover's just because of the history behind them no matter what I say, but they work Sweet. And to some, thats all that matters I just started to use the blower this winter, so I still feel the rotten tube's are from water laying Inside the tube's.
Click to expand...


He asked for thoughts, Coaly provided them.


----------



## coaly

The best ones you find along the road are in front of a home that tried to give it to the garbage man. Of course they didn't take it, and it's always better to ask than just taking it ! I asked about an Upland 207 years ago, and they were so happy I would take it for them they gave me $20 and helped load it ! And it was full of wood !!

Here's the only Fisher I've found along the road. In a Lowe's parking lot to be exact. AFTER it was pulled from a nearby scrap yard ! Now I take trips to scrap yards, buy what's there, and give them my name and card to call when one comes in ! 

A look at the first few pages of the Fisher thread shows plenty. Don't forget the mutilated Honey Bear Insert with upper creosote factory, a hole burned through a door for a peep hole to see secondary burns, (that's about when I started therapy) pipes hanging out the sides of a rusty few..... Now I look on the bright side, none were missing door handles !


----------



## VTrider

Well, I sure have to say coaly - you do deliver!  I wasn't that caught up on that whole Bob Fisher and All Nighter thing, but knowing what I know now (thanks coaly) If I were starting out now looking for wood stove, I would have a leaning towards Fisher, if anything just based on principle.


----------



## fox9988

:lol: 





			
				coaly said:
			
		

> Nope, they won't do that.
> 
> Here's an All Nighter caught in the morning getting it's own. That's how they loose their handles.
> This is a rare photo of the rear end pucker as they pick it up.
> With severe rectal damage, they need to be put down.


----------



## tominva

Hi everyone. Thanks for the opinions . You haven't run me out of here yet. Dispite the difference of opinions, it has been an education. The freshly painted Fisher looks too pretty to start a fire in.


----------



## coaly

Thanks VT, sometimes it takes patience on the readers part to get through it, but there's a lot to learn there.
That door was brass plated, and painted with Stove Bright Metallic Black. Then the raised areas wiped off. That was not factory, the original flat top doors were only available painted. Charcoal Black as it was known back then. Satin Black is today's "original" available color. Brown was "Chocolate Brown", today is Stove Bright's "Bark Brown".

I'd like to see an All Nighter plated and done up like that. They don't even seem to highlight with paint on them. Maybe they look strange?


----------



## Redbear86

I agreed with a lot of what you had to say coaly but we were both wrong!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/All-Nighter...200?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c1786090
The debate is over, this resource has ended any dispute!


----------



## coaly

Ah yes, I saw that !
*
Ebay Title;*

*All Nighter Wood Burning stove Fireplace Better Than Fisher or Kodiak  $750*
(Its a single door stove, he doesn't know what a Fireplace Stove is either)
Perhaps someday rahrig7 will need to sell a Fisher. One rule of thumb in ANY business is to NEVER put down another product.

We know it isn't ATC450R since *it doesn't have a handle !*
*Notice it's the same stove being sold by flicka9922 pictured above for 1249.99 in CT ??? *
Or did he steal his picture ??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/All-Nighter...159?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2318969547

Told you those All Nighter people were comical.


----------



## Jason Hall

Some people like thing's for certain reasons, I like my all nighter because It has Never let me down EVER. It's proven Itself to me for a lot of years. Some don't like all nighter's, and they have their reasons. I guess I'm just wondering why Coaly has to give the Impression that they are not worth having because of the history of the builder. I have had mine for half of my life without a problem. I've used mine to heat all but 1 house I have lived In. Thats Including a couple teenage years at home. I could care less about all the mumbo jumbo, I feel bad for MR F-word. This site Is obviously a F-word site. So guys who have heated with an all nighter, they don't work and can not keep your house warm because It Is not,,, well you know what It's not a fisher so It's not worth having I have 2 wood handle's, so If you want to COPY them let me know and I'll send you one. Maybe then you can repay the one you worship, and copy the guy that copied him and make some money doing It. I will say some Info on this site Is great, but Coaly you are something else LOL.


----------



## Dune

I like chevys. Some people like fords. I've even heard some people like dodge.


----------



## Redbear86

I don't think anyone is saying they're not worth having or won't work just as a good as a Fisher, just their opinion/preference, no reason to be offended. The stove I used growing up isn't anywhere on-line, probably made in someones garage and it heated our house fine, but I wouldn't be surprised if there's not much of a following, or if it isn't engineered as well as other stoves. A Fisher or All Nighter is completely obsolete compared to the newer stoves anyways, it would be like getting offended that the rotary phone you used growing up was called 2nd rate compared to another brand. I think Coaly provided evidence to back up every opinion he listed, even providing pictures. Of course you can disagree, if nobody ever disagreed there would be no innovation or new technology (or good conversation in my opinion) but there's no need to attack anyone personally.


----------



## coaly

An "extra" phallic All Nighter handle ? I thought it was bad being into feet. :red: 

For whatever reason they're missing, I believe there's a market for them. Hickory would be my choice of woods, and soaked in raw linseed oil would probably prevent cracking. Seriously, parts to keep them going will be needed. The people refurbishing them on eBay obviously need handles. I wouldn't be copying them, I would be reproducing them.
  I don't know if the hinge pins are the same size Fisher used, but having one you could measure them, and find a supplier of solid rivets that size, buy in bulk and sell them in sets. The seller on eBay has been selling them for months for $6.99 a set !
I've restored player pianos and Hoosier Baking Cabinets as well, and the reproduced hardware for them is big bucks. I'd bet a replacement air vent for one would sell for quite a bit. They call them "directional". Do they spin, and control the direction the air blows? Or come off? Look for replacement parts, it could be your niche. There are tons of them in the New England states. I'm retired from two successful businesses. Use your strong feeling towards something to your benefit.
  There are people making money on manual copies right now on BOTH stoves on eBay. They were GIVEN with a stove and these parasites shouldn't be making a dime on them. Isn't that what copyright is about ? Offer them for FREE as I've done, even if you have to buy one of their copies first as I did ! Make reproduction parts, start an informational All Nighter thread to keep the brand from fading away. That's how you stand behind a product you feel strongly about.

I'll send you a T-shirt with a Papa Bear on the front that say's "MY PAPA KICKS ASH" if you post your picture in public with it on.  
Here's an avatar for you.


----------



## coaly

Dune said:
			
		

> I like chevys. Some people like fords. I've even heard some people like dodge.



Did you know the (race) car company Henry Ford started was called the Henry Ford Company? There were 6 investors, but Henry invested no money, only his tools and ideas. He resigned after 4 months and investors brought in Henry Leland. The company became known as the Cadillac Automobile Company. The same Cadillac that exists today. The only condition Henry exacted in selling was that the company would not use his name. Henry joined with his COAL supplier Alexander Malcomson. (Henry purchased coal from him at his job as Chief Engineer at Edison Illuminating Co. in Detroit - their coal slogan was "Hotter than Sunshine") Alex was interested in a new business endeavor to move coal instead of small horse drawn wagons ! The first payment of $500 on his investment of $3000 started the Ford Co. August 16, 1902. It's no accident that charcoal (Kings-ford) was developed by the Ford Motor Company from their waste wood scrap. The Dodge brothers John and Horace were machinists who invested tools and equipment. Ford's factory was known as the "Dodge Brothers Plant".
So you can't have Chevy and Dodge without Ford's ideas, same as having an All Nighter or 649 other brands without Fisher's idea.


----------



## Dune

coaly said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like chevys. Some people like fords. I've even heard some people like dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know the (race) car company Henry Ford started was called the Henry Ford Company? There were 6 investors, but Henry invested no money, only his tools and ideas. He resigned after 4 months and investors brought in Henry Leland. The company became known as the Cadillac Automobile Company. The same Cadillac that exists today. The only condition Henry exacted in selling was that the company would not use his name. Henry joined with his COAL supplier Alexander Malcomson. (Henry purchased coal from him at his job as Chief Engineer at Edison Illuminating Co. in Detroit - their coal slogan was "Hotter than Sunshine") Alex was interested in a new business endeavor to move coal instead of small horse drawn wagons ! The first payment of $500 on his investment of $3000 started the Ford Co. August 16, 1902. It's no accident that charcoal (Kings-ford) was developed by the Ford Motor Company from their waste wood scrap. The Dodge brothers John and Horace were machinists who invested tools and equipment. Ford's factory was known as the "Dodge Brothers Plant".
> So you can't have Chevy and Dodge without Ford's ideas, same as having an All Nighter or 649 other brands without Fisher's idea.
Click to expand...


That's awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Jason Hall

Hey Coaly thanks for the Avitar Pic, I put It right up just for you! Although - You can't read It as good as yours, but thats probly because yours Is a Fisher Ha Ha. 
I think sometime's things just read different to different people when on the Internet. I guess from now on I will read the post a few time's before Flapping off at the mouth. That Is some great Info about henry ford. He was a smart guy, and you know he was proud of his accomplishment's through his life. Especially knowing he had something to do with all of the big 3 auto maker's. I think Bob Fisher saw one of henry Ford's coal funace's and got his Idea from Him. I'm only kidding guy's, but I just had too. I don't want to get off the subject for too long, but I have A Lot more respect for Ford Motor comany after the Bailout!


----------



## coaly

Sure, that was an eBay item that went up not long ago. I think it was over $35, more than I wanted to pay. There's nothing polished on them, but they seem to be solid rough cast brass. Fisher had a brass and nickel one that was highly polished like their doors. I found the brass one on eBay with a $5.00 buy it Now and hit it! My Avatar, I was told was given to dealers only. It is solid bronze, so it has a different look. I won it on eBay years ago for I believe $15. It's so shiny, I had to take the pic with no flash, otherwise it was like a mirror. The picture doesn't do it justice. The background is supposed to be painted black, but it's worn off.
  I guess that's another reason I'm attracted to the Fisher line. Bob is such a crude guy, yet his work is meticulous when it has to be. I'm the same way, born days apart in different years, but the same in so many ways it's amazing. And if we both didn't have the wives like we do, that are strong with the things we can't do, we wouldn't accomplish much. The classy stuff like fancy feet and belt buckles came later when the designers were after their share of the saturated market.


----------



## Slowmoe

Great looking Moe with hand painted door beautiful ! Someone said something about no paint on the doors nice addition I think. Nice handle as well.


----------



## Manly

Dune said:


> I like chevys. Some people like fords. I've even heard some people like dodge.



I have no dog in this brawl. In fact my dog is setting next to me. My first stove was a mid moe, which came with the house 35 years ago. Great heater. Replaced it with a jotul 3cb 20 years ago. Great heater. My point? If your of the mindset to buy a dodge, you shouldn't own a wood stove. My dog will back me up on that.


----------

